# Horse Pricing?



## Mia123

hi, just wondering about the pricing of a horse im interested in because i think it may be a bit too expensive...
it is a fab horse: 15.2hh, 5yo, irish sports horse, gelding, family horse, very mature for his age, professionally schooled, well balanced, jumps out at around 2'6-2'9 atm. says suitable for a child and the rest of the family, safe and sensible. he is at £3750 ONO, so wondering if he were to be the one for me (which i think he may be- havent gone and seen him yet though) do you think he should be valued at less or am i looking at a bargain? of course i will ask the expert advise of my trainer and yard owner after seeing him, but just want the opinions of you guys to give an impression... thanks a lot!


----------



## Elles

Seems a lot for a young horse who hasn't done anything and if I was looking for a ride suitable for a novice I'd be extra careful and want to know why he was professionally schooled and how long for.


----------



## Wiz201

I don't know how a 5 year old which is only a youngster can be as safe and sensible as an older horse really. Okay if you have experience with youngsters, but if I was looking for a horse it would be at least 8-10 years old. I think 3k is too much considering he's still young despite being 'professionally schooled'


----------



## Hanwombat

Seems like a reasonable price for a youngster in my opinion.

Do you have experience with youngsters? They can be a handful and 15.2 isn't teeny.


----------



## toffee44

If he's safe and sensible with a good attitude to work then 3k is about right. 

People buying a 5year old (I hope) realise that the experience isn't yet there but a honest genuine horse is worth a lot in my eyes. I wouldn't read much into professionally schooled unless owner can provide receipts or evidence of who schooled the horse.


----------



## Elles

At the price he's advertised I would imagine that he's on a professional yard being schooled for sale. Could be a project, bought by the professional to sort out and sell on.

These horses nearly always revert once out of the hands of the tough professional.

That's why I'm saying be careful and ask a lot of questions.


----------



## Mia123

Thanks for all the feedback! Just to clear a few bits up that I forgot to mention.

He is being privately sold.

I understand the commitment of a young horse, and I am looking for something that I can bring along and feel I have achieved something with.

I chose him because it seems as if he has a fantastic attitude to work and if the horse was not keen then it would be different.

It is stated that he is not a project and has been out showing for the past year so already has a bit of experience under his belt.

Don't worry, I have a whole page of questions on every subject at the ready!!

Although I did ask a question about the price of this horse, not his age, so I am thankful for your concerns but his age is something is like to discuss with my trainer. I would of course have help from her and all the equestrian people around me so I would never be alone on my journey with this horse.

And to be honest he does not come across as a youngster from his videos. If he is good when I try him, I will then try him again with my trainer and then bring him on trial before purchasing. 

As for the price issue, I will ask my friends and then ask the owners.

Thanks again!


----------



## Elles

If he's been out showing successfully for the past year, the price is very reasonable. 

The point I was making about his age related to his price. A random 5 year old that has done nothing should be less imo.


----------



## Blitz

If he is being advertised as a family horse then I assume he does not have ability to shine in any discipline and where you might pay that sort of money for a tried and tested family horse it seems an awful lot of money for a 5 year old. anyone that says a horse that size and age is suitable for children is kidding themselves and it would set the warning bells ringing.
There are plenty of half decent youngsters you could bring on at a fraction of that price and plenty of ready made proper family horses at less than that too.
If you are wanting a talented riding club horse then that might need to be your budget but if you are wanting something just to have fun on safely you could halve it and if you want a youngster that might or might not do your job then reduce your budget still further.


----------



## lilythepink

a laid back horse is a laid back horse no matter how old. I have a 15.3hh han x arab that would never be suitable for any child...unless she was doped up.

The jumps you mention are not that high for a horse this size.

also, which child needs a horse so big?

I love the expression....push button ride or anybody's ride.....have yet to find one though.


----------

